# Joe Satrom Gets The Nod For Gov



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hot off the wire: Joe Satrom won the endorsement from the DNPL. Oh rock and roll time boys and girls, it's going to get interesting now! :beer:

One candidate with a standing record on outdoor issues (  )and one candidate with a true natural resources position paper. hummmmm. Seven months to election.

Sportsmen don't have an organization in every county like Farm Bureau, and we don't a money tree like the big outfitters. But baby we have the votes. In spades. 100,000 +++++++++


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I spoke to him once - On the radio - when he 1st announced his candidacy & he knew there were problems - But I'm not sure he understood what they were ???

It will be extremely important to know if he really understands & has any vision on how ND could turn this around & make things even better for all :huh:

If not I'd like to hear if Hoeven has learned anything & if he has any new goals & ideas how to make things better in his second term ??? - but I have never heard him say anything, I can see as a positive in all this :eyeroll:

So why should he even get a second chance - he has underestimated us & taken the wrong sides up to this date - why would I believe he would change now :******:

It would be most important to see who Joe Satrom would appoint to head the G&FD ??? & weather he will let them decide things & be active in the Legislature supporting the G&FD ??? & then fight to support their real plans & wishes & lead the Legislators that don't have a clue & expose the ones that think they do, but are not friends of Resident Outdoors Sports people.

It is Time for Lots of Changes :x


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

Who cares if he really doesn't know about the issues. Satrom has publically stated he will appoint a resource, science based Director that will be responsible for the management of our state's natural resources. He said exactly what I wanted to hear....give the Director of the GNF the power and space to run his own Dept with the quality GNF employees we are fortunate enough to have.

Satrom in 04


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

frosty said:


> Satrom has publically stated he will appoint a resource, science based Director that will be responsible for the management of our state's natural resources.


If that's true than that's the easiest decision that should've been made a long time ago. I can't say anyone on any side can argue against biologists managing biology. I can't say I know a whole lot about Satrom, but it's a good political move. It's now affecting everyone in ND who hunts or fishes. From deer hunting tags to outfitter regulation to the future of Lake Sakakawea, nobody wants politics ruling over biological sense.

If the right message is put out by a campaign it'll have heavy influence.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I talked to Joe yesterday at the convention.He said he is aware of the hunting issues here.He mentioned hunting issues in his acceptance speech on Saturday.

Of course...he is going to try to get votes anywhere he can...but he seemed positive...and definetely said our GNF should be able to do their job...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Somehow we need to light a firecracker under his *** and make him more than 'aware' of the outdoors and hunting in this Great State he thinks he wants to run. Does he have a campaign website?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats the spirt Buckseye - man we need more to speak up - I know most I try to talk about this stuff with are all pizzed off but not expressing it to the right people


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey Fetch: "man we need more to speak up"....I hope you will be using a little different method than your advisory board approach.

Coming from a guy who only sits behind a computer and whines....can't even make it to an advisory board meeting in his own town....how and why are we supposed to take you serious?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm staritng to wonder if we have some multiple personalities on this board ???

Frosty huh :roll:

I have stated why I reject that board - if you don't like it - oh well - you think that will make me be quit :lol:

If you want to have a pissin contest let me know I can oblige you & not not break a rule in the process

Where did you attend ??? & what did you get up & say ???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Let's not turn this into a pissing match guys. I see Frosty at a lot of state functions and I hope to see you at some in the future too Fetch.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I write my Legislators & other Politicians & have attend meetings last yr -

Are you saying I should not have an opinion otherwise ??? Unless I attend the Regional meetings ???

Thats a good plan to get more involved :roll:

Not everyone can go to Bismarck

Does Frosty have more than one identity on this site (that was my question ???) - Update: I found out I was wrong ??? in who I thought you were ???

let frosty speak for himself he brought it up :roll:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Does anyone know where Satrom stands on G/O's?

I sure hope he isn't getting the same deal as Hoeven! We definitely do not need another G/O friendly Governor! :******:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Everytime I've heard Satrom speak on ND hunting he is apparently aligning himself with the resident hunters, we'll see!!

This fall we'll have two democrats to choose from, one marked as such and the other under the label of an incumbent Republican. One thing is for sure, sportsman of ND will have to speak up and let them know we will make the difference!! :bop:

As far as I am concerned, Hoeven is toast either way. dd: 
He crapped on us one too many times. 
Oh yeah, and this is coming from a hardcore conservative!! 8)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I haven't heard anything from him as far as G/O.

He has consistently stated he would let the GNF do their jobs.

I would think...first-up...a GNF commissioner with some backbone and knowledge of GNF issues.


----------

